# My First And Last Dirbike Jump. Major Fail.



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

A casual weekend up north in minnesota. I'd like to say I had ridden a dirtbike for a total of 20mins before this jump. The jump was poorly constructed out of a rotting log and a piece of wood. It was 1.5ft tall. My friends crappy ktm 250cc, he wouldnt let me use his racing dirtbike... Without further adue, Me eating sh*t. Please embed.Just thought you guys my get a kick outta it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lol... try it again, just get some speed up first.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> I always knew you were a fat kid.


6'0 190. Football biatch.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your a 6 foot ogre weighing almost 200 pounds yet you let people dump bags of chips on your head?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

you didn't go again???


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> you didn't go again???


F No! lol i wiped out just riding once to. Those this are tricky.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That video kind of rocked...







....I give you some props for having the balls to post it even though you ate dirt!...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

next time the front end starts walking on you just tap the rear brake a little.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...Fail!

But at least you didnt get hurt


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...Fail!
> 
> But at least you didnt get hurt


I also was going pretty fast and my friend stopped and took a turn and i slowed down as much as possible and bailed off to the side of the bike, my hands had gravel in them. Im no dirtbiker.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...Fail!
> 
> But at least you didnt get hurt


I also was going pretty fast and my friend stopped and took a turn and i slowed down as much as possible and bailed off to the side of the bike, my hands had gravel in them. _Im no dirtbiker_.
[/quote]

You're not much of a fish keeper either









Youre only 16, if you enjoy it just keep riding and practicing on level ground for a while, before you know it you'll be hittin jumps twice that size


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah...Fail!
> 
> But at least you didnt get hurt


I also was going pretty fast and my friend stopped and took a turn and i slowed down as much as possible and bailed off to the side of the bike, my hands had gravel in them. _Im no dirtbiker_.
[/quote]

You're not much of a fish keeper either









Youre only 16, if you enjoy it just keep riding and practicing on level ground for a while, before you know it you'll be hittin jumps twice that size
[/quote]
Lol i dont enjoy it. Maybe a leisurley ride... I was pressured to do it so i went for it lmfao


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

PEER PRESSURE.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

R u serious???? When I was 16 yrs old I had a tiny little honda 50 that was three speed no clutch.
In the summer we had a blast on that lil thing for hrs at a time.

Then I picked up a lil 5speed ysr 80, it was a mini sport bike


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> R u serious???? When I was 16 yrs old I had a tiny little honda 50 that was three speed no clutch.
> In the summer we had a blast on that lil thing for hrs at a time.


50cc is different than 200cc. Its fun trail riding but ehh not jumps.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, def a big difference in power but my point is big or small you eventually get used to it.

I dont know, but personally its f*cking fun as hell


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i like how you say how crappy everything is,from the bike,to the ramp ect...LOL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

FEEFA said:


> Oh yeah, def a big difference in power but my point is big or small you eventually get used to it.
> 
> I dont know, but personally its f*cking fun as hell


 I have never been dirt biking but last summer I went ATVing for the fist time and it was awsome. At first it was really like learning to drive again but after 10 minutes of practice I was flying around. I was upnorth so I was riding around for over an hour on roads with little traffic so you could fly.

To dolphin. You seemed to be going pretty slow when you hit the ramp as you pretty much just crawled up the ramp and fell down. Going faster would probably help you do the jump but the landing may be a bit harder. A wipeout would hurt more too.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I was going off jumps bigger then that when I was 6 years old on the mini dirt bike i was given as a gift. lol

You need more speed and better balance.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea I wasnt going that fast. I planned on just flicking the gas a little to pop off of it. Riding is fun don't get me wrong. I love atvinng also


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow oh wow what a thread....

Anyhow...Nice try man...Keep at it...Half the fun is learning......


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

The posts were deleted because they were uncalled for and derailed the thread. Attacks on members will not be tolerated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> how the hell are u 6' 190lb n fat???.... Im 5'9" 190lb n aint fat at all


im not even that big... maybe my bodys different? people these days, so inconsiderate.








[/quote]

Yeah seriously...I have watched it multiple times...I see your abig guy---But to judge someone from that video as being fat...I just dont see how thats possible......


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> Wow oh wow what a thread....
> 
> Anyhow...Nice try man...Keep at it...Half the fun is learning......


Yep. Thought i'd post a funny video but obviously cuz and Dt felt the need to attack me in it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> The posts were deleted because they were uncalled for and derailed the thread. Attacks on members will not be tolerated.


Num.Num.......


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

you should try it again Dolphin just bc u fell doesnt mean your gonna fall again I would've


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

TJcali said:


> you should try it again Dolphin just bc u fell doesnt mean your gonna fall again I would've


I will and ill post a video, hell you'll see me on tv doing my tosh.0 web redemption.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wrong thread!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

lol that was like..a two foot jump... and you crashed.

lmfao. Keep at it!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dolphin nice try.

Maybe


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

seems as if u throttled on the landing by mistake lol, i just started dirtbiking over the last summer its pretty awesome when your not pulling stunts like this off


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I never really was or got into dirtbikes, but atv'ing and snowmobiles are my favorite past-times.

Either way, you beefed, eh it happens. It wasn't nearly as bad at the first beef I had on my sled, but you just gotta get up and keep on trying if you enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL - I'm gonna mail you a blue couch.
It'll be be much much safer for u and everyone else.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok,first of all,its a friggin ramp.that bike is made for dirt not a piece of wood,therefore,you wouldve been better of getting speed up,THEN coasting over the ramp and you wouldve jumped a couple feet.
anyways,like i said,that bike is built for big boy ramps.you need a good tabletop to practice on for awhile til you start doin doubles n shite.


----------

